# Looking for advice on the Silver Coast



## RLH (Aug 22, 2021)

Hello, 
I am looking at retiring in Portugal. 
I checked on the internet and saw several lands that are nice in different parts of the silver coast. 
In order to decide, I look for help about these locations. Any advices are welcome about:
Praia de Mira
Pedrogao beach 
Vieira de Leira
Pedra do Ouro
Famalicao area
Atouguia de Baleal 
Thank you


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

In order to decide you really need to come to the area to scout it out.


----------



## RLH (Aug 22, 2021)

@siobhanwf thank you for the feedback, I was just hoping to narrow down. 
I heard that leaving close to the coast gives a lot of troubles during winter, is that correct? Thanks


----------



## dancebert (Jun 4, 2015)

RLH said:


> @siobhanwf
> I heard that leaving close to the coast gives a lot of troubles during winter, is that correct? Thanks


The coast gets more rain, fog, and mist than 10 km inland. That means higher humidity which makes a given temperature feel colder than the same temperature in lower humidity.


----------

